# Sibelius Trills



## BlueStar (May 25, 2021)

Dear Sibelius users,

I want to share with you a solution for Sibelius trills...it's a free download 








I was really tired of setting up sharps, 1/2... above the trills.
And then everything moved with the next layout change... aaaah

So if this little solution might be interesting to you, check it out:
https://www.david-christiansen.com/freebie

Best,
David


----------

